# digesting amaranth?



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure exactly where to post this...

I love eating amaranth cereal in the morning (cooked amaranth with yogurt and raisins, YUM!), and my toddler loves it too. The problem is that his poops after eating it are pure amaranth-- looks almost exactly like it came out of the bowl. My husband thinks this means he's not digesting it at all and we shouldn't give it to him because it's moving right through him (he had it for breakfast yesterday and had two amaranth poops yesterday evening).

I looked up some stuff about amaranth and it said it was very easy to digest... I soaked it overnight before cooking it, too. Do you think he's getting any nutrients out of it if it's coming back out looking whole?

Thanks!


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe he is not chewing it very well since it's so small you can pretty much swallow it? Maybe try pureeing his portion of amaranth before adding the raisins, etc? I love eating pureed hot cereals.

My digestion isn't good and if I don't chew things thoroughly I sometimes see it in my stool later (mainly lettuce, or barley in soups that I just gulp down). I don't think it means I'm not digesting that food in general, just not digesting large particles of it.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing since my dd eats amaranth and it comes out whole. I have stopped feeding it to her that way or may try using way more water so make it mush more, but with amaranth it is hard to do that. So now I grind it and use it as a GF flour and no more issues.


----------



## Layanz (10 mo ago)

sarahtdubb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure exactly where to post this...
> 
> ...


I just had chocolate cake with amaranth and had the same thing. I excreted all the amaranth I ate. not sure what to do and if i should be eating it.


----------

